# April's tarantulas



## AprilH (Feb 17, 2013)

I've been meaning to start a thread, so better late than never. I'm starting with old shots, and moving up to current as I have time. I lost a lot of my original pics when my old computer died, so I can hopefully catch up easily.

This post all 2002 photos. I started a few years before, but just had a G. rosea. This was my first year buying a number of different species, and by the end of the year, I had a number of mature males. I had other stuff, too, but lost the pics. 
MM L. parahybana






Adult female Pamphobeteus sp.






MM P. cambridgei






PZB?






A. versicolor 






---------- Post added 02-17-2013 at 06:41 PM ----------

I only had a few Ts from 2003 - 2005. My female Pamph died in a molt in 2006, and the cats knocked over my H. lividum. 

GBB  2004






In 2007, I made some more group purchases. I don't have many pics, though
A. geniculata






E. uatuman 






B. vagans

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## CEC (Feb 17, 2013)

Great start April! I was wondering if you would ever start a pic thread. I can't wait to see the rest of your collection!!


----------



## AprilH (Feb 17, 2013)

Don't worry, the pics will eventually get better!  

2008 shots - I made a few good sized purchases this year

A. geniculata






L. parahybana






N. chromatus






G. pulchripes






A. versicolor






L. violaceopes






P. irminia






GBB






My first pokie - P. formosa






P. cancerides






C. fasciatum (or whatever... )






H. lividum

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## MarkmD (Feb 18, 2013)

Nice collection of T's and good pics.


----------



## Drenalin (Feb 18, 2013)

Awesome collection! The LP in the first pic is HUGE!! Hopin mine will continue to grow but she is far too grumpy to be handled like yours lol


----------



## AprilH (Feb 18, 2013)

2009 shots (I'm getting there!)

GBB






newly molted L. violaceopes during rehousing






same girl rehoused






B. vagans






E. cyanognathus






P. cambridgei






---------- Post added 02-18-2013 at 08:08 PM ----------

More 2009

B. vagans pairing












N. chromatus






P. irminia







2010
P. irminia 1st instars






P. irminia 2nd instar






B. vagans with eggsac (eggs looked good, but never developed)






LP






C. fimbriatus






P. cancerides






A. geniculata

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## AprilH (Feb 18, 2013)

More from 2010...

MM G. pulchripes






GBB (she killed this male)






P. rufilata






P. tigrinawesseli






P. ornata






N. colloratovillosus






OBT






Haplopelma sp. (was sold as vonwirthi)






B. smithi






C. fimbriatus






H. maculata






Euthlas sp. red

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## grayzone (Feb 19, 2013)

real nice stuff so far. 
I like how youre starting to start a chronological slideshow up till now... speaking of which, you still have 2+ years to go  
You going to be posting recent photos of that fimbriatus and violaceopes?


----------



## AprilH (Feb 19, 2013)

Thanks for the replies. It's kind of funny looking back and seeing some of my big girls as slings. 
Unfortunately, the fimbriatus was very very gravid and just died recently. I have no idea why. I will post more recent pics though. The violaceopes has been paired and I'm waiting on a sac. Looking back on the last post, I got a sac from that H. mac, the OBT, the GBB (was bad), I have one with the ornata now, and the N. colloratovillosus male (bred to a recently purchased female).


----------



## grayzone (Feb 19, 2013)

sounds like youve been busy.

Sorry to hear about the fimbriatus. Such a beautiful t...Good luck with the violaceopes and the rest of the gang. You will be crawling with slings in no time


----------



## Kungfujoe (Feb 20, 2013)

Very nice collection and I'm sorry to hear that your male ggb got eaten. I'm probably going to pair mine soon. =)


----------



## AprilH (Feb 23, 2013)

That male GBB was on loan, but that was 3 years ago.  :biggrin:

I can't seem to find too many 2011. 
Here's a couple

Hapalopus sp. Columbia "large" female






LP 






P. ornata f


----------



## AprilH (Feb 24, 2013)

I can't find any more in between shots, so I'm moving to when I got my new camera. 

July 2012 - mine

adult female C. fasciatum (or pentalore) - I haven't kept up too much on what happened with the name











adult female T plumipes






juvenile male B. emilia











My adult female C. fimbriatus that I recently lost











My big P. irminia girl

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## grayzone (Feb 24, 2013)

nice pics. There is definitely improvement with the new camera.


----------



## AprilH (Feb 24, 2013)

July 2012 

A photo session last year practicing with my camera at Chad's (not my tarantulas).

Reactions: Like 6


----------



## AprilH (Mar 3, 2013)

Thanks for the likes! 
I'm almost caught up, since there were some long periods of time I didn't take photos in.

August 2012
Female P. regalis 











A. brocklehursti






Female P. ornata after making a run for it and trying to hide during pairing (yes, it's the girl...)   












Sept 2012 
Freshly molted old female G. pulchripes







Oct 2012
A. brocklehursti











P. rufilata






Super fat T. gigas






T. plumipes

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## grayzone (Mar 3, 2013)

is it ME, or does that ornata appear female? the coloration alone would suggest so, plus those palps dont look MM

---------- Post added 03-03-2013 at 03:13 PM ----------

could be due to the sun glaring on my laptop screen

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## AprilH (Mar 3, 2013)

Oct 2012 continued

T. plumipes pairing











big female Haplopelma sp... ? (sold as vonworthi)


























My gorgeous big L. violaceopes girl - all grown up from the sling in the earlier pics.











MM N. colloratovillosus 






MM. L. violaceopes, and pairing











Thirsty P. irminia






G. pulchripes






---------- Post added 03-03-2013 at 05:17 PM ----------

Yup, I fixed it. Those were taken during pairing... I messed up the pics



grayzone said:


> is it ME, or does that ornata appear female? the coloration alone would suggest so, plus those palps dont look MM
> 
> ---------- Post added 03-03-2013 at 03:13 PM ----------
> 
> could be due to the sun glaring on my laptop screen

Reactions: Like 6


----------



## grayzone (Mar 3, 2013)

there she is... Very beautiful violaceopes. 
Its crazy how pretty they get, while the males mature into the ugliest creatures ive ever seen. The MM i had briefly was by far the most unplesant male i ever saw. Scrawny, baby poo greenish brown, and leggy.

Looks like that pairing attempt went well though. Or at least was about to go well. That furrow looks mighty tampered with


----------



## advan (Mar 3, 2013)

Nice pics! It's about time you started a thread! Where are all they sac and baby pics?


----------



## Storm76 (Mar 4, 2013)

Great pictures!


----------



## AprilH (Mar 4, 2013)

Thanks! 

November 2012

female A. versicolor due for a molt


















big L. parahybana girl (sling from earlier pics)






























G. pulchripes female













B. smithi  (forgot if this is the female or the male)


















Hapalopus sp. Columbia "large" female



















MM (before she ate him)







December 2012

MM P. ornata (for real, this time!)


















foot shot for Chad  







B. emilia male

Reactions: Like 7


----------



## papilio (Mar 6, 2013)

So cool, about time you get a thread started April!    SO many superb photos here, great work!!

:worship:


----------



## Alltheworld601 (Mar 6, 2013)

These are fantastic  I never knew ornata were so green!  Also, your Haplo looks like a minax to me.  

Why does everyone keep finding true minax but me?  Its the only Haplo I want!

Great shots.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## papilio (Mar 6, 2013)

Yeah I've been infatuated with your Haplo too ever since we put it in the calendar!!    What a glorious T!


----------



## Trogdora (Mar 6, 2013)

Hi April, it's Jen!  You have such a great collection, and your photography skills have really improved. Those setae shots are outstanding!


----------



## MarkmD (Mar 6, 2013)

Wow love the new T pics.


----------



## CEC (Mar 9, 2013)

Ha, that L. violaceopes picture reminds me of Chad's coffee mug!

Great pics and spiders! & Congrats on the P. regalis!


----------



## AprilH (Mar 11, 2013)

papilio said:


> Yeah I've been infatuated with your Haplo too ever since we put it in the calendar!!    What a glorious T!


Thanks Michael! My shots don't even compare to yours, but I'm having fun learning. Unfortunately, my brother needs the flash and macro lens I borrowed from him back. I was hoping to be able to use it next weekend. Oh well...



> These are fantastic I never knew ornata were so green! Also, your Haplo looks like a minax to me.


My female ornatas aren't quite that green - just the mature male. I'm pulling a sac next weekend, so I'm keeping my fingers crossed! As far as the Haplo, she's a big girl. It would be nice if she were a minax. I just don't know.



> Hi April, it's Jen! You have such a great collection, and your photography skills have really improved. Those setae shots are outstanding!


Thanks Jen! I hope to see you next weekend! As far as the photos, it might be a change of equipment/lenses more than my skill.  :biggrin:

Thanks Chase! You're building up quite a collection yourself - you coming to the meet on Saturday?


----------



## freedumbdclxvi (Mar 11, 2013)

Great pics!


----------



## papilio (Mar 11, 2013)

opiate said:


> Thanks Michael! My shots don't even compare to yours, but I'm having fun learning. Unfortunately, my brother needs the flash and macro lens I borrowed from him back. I was hoping to be able to use it next weekend. Oh well...


Thanks April.   
That's a shame that you couldn't negotiate for a few more days ... 



opiate said:


> As far as the photos, it might be a change of equipment/lenses more than my skill.  :biggrin:


Nope ... equipment helps but doesn't automatically take photos as good as yours are getting!  


p.s.  That foot shot ... did Chad teach you how to use the reversed kit lens??  It looks great, I can't come close to getting that thing to work like he does.  Nice job!


----------



## CEC (Mar 12, 2013)

opiate said:


> Thanks Chase! You're building up quite a collection yourself - you coming to the meet on Saturday?


Thanks, I have had fun building.
Yes, I will be there. It will be fun, I love the Minnverts gang!


----------



## AprilH (Mar 17, 2013)

Dec 2012 - my amazing Christmas present. 

















































---------- Post added 03-17-2013 at 08:43 PM ----------

Forgot. Earlier Dec 2012

MM P. cancerides

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## papilio (Mar 17, 2013)

Some seriously excellent shots of both spiders April!   
Especially love the P. metallica.    Nice one with the shallow DOF of the forelegs.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Storm76 (Mar 22, 2013)

That's an awesome xmas present! Beautiful T!


----------



## papilio (Mar 22, 2013)

opiate said:


>


p.s.  Brilliant shot!


----------

